# Poo?



## MantisL (Nov 22, 2018)

Hello everyone,  woke up this morning to find one of my nymphs on the side of the delicup surrounded by what appears to be poo this brown liquidy stuff was everywhere where he/she was around. If anyone has any other suggestions on what it is please let me know. Thanks and happy thanksgiving 🍽


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 22, 2018)

@MantisL Sounds like vomit to me, but I need a picture to really tell. If it smells sorta like vinegar, then you could be in trouble. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 23, 2018)

That's... odd. I agree with MantisGirl13, I think this may be vomit. I don't think it is a stool though. Also @MantisGirl13why would he be in trouble if it smells like vinegar?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 23, 2018)

Cole 78 said:


> That's... odd. I agree with MantisGirl13, I think this may be vomit. I don't think it is a stool though. Also @MantisGirl13why would he be in trouble if it smells like vinegar?


Black or dark brown vinegar-smelling vomit is a sickness called the black death. It is a bacterial infection introduced to the mantis through a bad prey item and it can kill the mantis. The only way to save a mantis sick with black death is to feed it only on honey for the first few days. Even then, it doesn't always work.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 23, 2018)

Owch. That's terrible @MantisGirl13. I really hope @MantisL 's mantis doesn't have "_Black Death". _


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 23, 2018)

Cole 78 said:


> Owch. That's terrible @MantisGirl13. I really hope @MantisL 's mantis doesn't have "_Black Death". _


I know! I lost one of my first B. mendicas to the sickness, back when I was a total noob at the hobby and fed my thistles crickets! I really hope that his mantids don't have it!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 23, 2018)

Well, ATM all we can do is pray. I hope he comes back saying everything is alright and it does not smell of vinegar.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 23, 2018)

Cole 78 said:


> Well, ATM all we can do is pray. I hope he comes back saying everything is alright and it does not smell of vinegar.


Agreed! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisL (Nov 23, 2018)

It doesn’t smell like vinegar guys...SAFE


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 23, 2018)

MantisL said:


> It doesn’t smell like vinegar guys...SAFE


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can we see some pics of the mantis and the vomit just in case?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisL (Nov 23, 2018)

I’ll show it tomorrow


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 23, 2018)

MantisL said:


> I’ll show it tomorrow


Ok. I am glad that your mantids are on the safe side! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 23, 2018)

Oh whew. You just avoided a major problem there. You had me on the tips of my toes waiting for a post like this:



MantisL said:


> It doesn’t smell like vinegar guys...SAFE


Or like this:

"Guys, there's a strong vinegar smell. My mantis has fallen over in the puddle and is now twitching."

Thank God it was the first one!

Also @MantisGirl13    I am sorry about your B. Mendica succumbing to "The Black Death". It must be a mantid keepers greatest fear... It sure is the case for me.

Edit: @MantisL you may want to feed her honey just to be on the safe side. Even if it is not I'll, it will help flush out whatever is in her system.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 23, 2018)

Luckily, it can be easy to avoid. Don't feed petstore crickets to your mantids because they can carry the disease, and don't feed a mantis a suspicious looking wild-caught insect!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisL (Nov 23, 2018)

I know remember that I’ve had mantids before and that I keep ants too and it’s a danger to do that because of MITES


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 23, 2018)

MantisL said:


> I know remember that I’ve had mantids before and that I keep ants too and it’s a danger to do that because of MITES


Oh, ya, I forgot!   That was for Cole then, I guess! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 23, 2018)

I know very well not to feed those suspicious looking bugs. I don't feed any of my critters wild caught bugs. And anyways, I hate crickets, same with my family. Never would keep them. Thanks for letting me know though!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 24, 2018)

@MantisLphew, nice to read your mantis just vomited and have not the black sickness


----------



## MantisL (Nov 26, 2018)

Hello @Cole 78 @MantisGirl13 @Little Mantis and everyone, I am sad to announce that “puke” (what I named the nymph) has died. He/She was very skinny and did not eat even when I tried to feed it honey. Let’s pray and hope that the other nymphs should not experience the same problems and look healthy and amazing!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 26, 2018)

Oh no! I am so sorry. What species was it?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisL (Nov 26, 2018)

@MantisGirl13A ghost mantis L1


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 26, 2018)

MantisL said:


> @MantisGirl13A ghost mantis L1


Oh, I am sorry.   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisL (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks @MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 26, 2018)

Sorry for your loss. . .


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 26, 2018)

Awww.. thats sad. Know the feeling!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 28, 2018)

Sad that the little ghost didn't make it


----------



## cwebster (Nov 28, 2018)

Am so sorry he didnt make it.


----------

